# SOP - Synertec Corporation



## System (29 May 2013)

Incorporated in Bermuda, SML Corporation Limited (SMLC), is a holding company for a mineral resource exploration group currently exploring for gold, silver and base metals in eastern Victoria, Australia. 

SMLC wholly owns Synergy Metals Limited through SML Resources Limited an intermediate holding company incorporated in the British Virgin Islands. Synergy Metals Limited is incorporated in Australia.

Synergy Metals and its subsidiaries, the Synergy Metals Group, hold tenements in eastern Victoria, Australia, with four exploration licences and one mining lease covering 608 square kilometres. These include the historically significant gold mines and old workings at Glen Wills and Sunnyside which produced more than 235,000 ounces of gold from 1888 to the 1960s at grades in excess of 15 g/t.

Analysis of exploration results in the tenements to date generates combined indicated and inferred totals of 166,760 ounces of gold and 143,350 ounces of silver.

http://www.smlcorporation.com


----------



## System (13 September 2017)

On September 13th, 2017, SML Corporation Limited changed its name to Synertec Corporation Limited.


----------



## greggles (5 November 2020)

SOP breaking out today and hitting highs not seen since mid-2017 after the company announced that its joint venture partner,  Sichuan GreenTech Environmental Co., Ltd, has successfully completed its expanded pilot program and is seeking patent protection for its Composite Dry Powder (“CDP”) technology for the treatment of hydrocarbon drilling mud and allied applications. 

SOP is currently up 123.7% to 8.5c on volume of more than 85,000,000 shares. After spending the last seven years trading under 10c, SOP looks like it finally might be able to push back through that level.


----------

